# Looking for western ultramount mounts.



## Karr (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi guys, looking for western ultra mount- mounts for a 2000 chevy silverado 2500. From what I see online part number is 67981-2. Please let me know if you have a used set to sell. I'm located in Grand Rapids ,Mi


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What is your body style?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Karr (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes it is.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wanted to make sure because they made the older body style in 2000 as well.


----------



## Karr (Aug 30, 2020)

Yep...thanks for asking.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a set on my 1 ton dump truck still... have not had a plow on that truck for years.

You interested in driving down here or no?


----------



## Karr (Aug 30, 2020)

What's your location?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

60548 - Sandwich, IL


----------



## Karr (Aug 30, 2020)

I appreciate it but not willing to drive that far for a set of mounts. Are you willing to ship them?


----------

